# Tivo Stream WiFi question



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

I am thinking about purchasing a Tivo Stream. I currently have the basic Roamio connected through WiFi. I know the documentation suggests that the Roamio must be connected via ethernet for it to work. I was wondering if anyone has any first hand experience if the Stream will work even if the Roamio is on WiFi and not ethernet. I plan on eventually running Cat6 to my Roamio, but was wondering if this would work in the meantime.

Thanks!


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

mjcxp said:


> I am thinking about purchasing a Tivo Stream. I currently have the basic Roamio connected through WiFi. I know the documentation suggests that the Roamio must be connected via ethernet for it to work. I was wondering if anyone has any first hand experience if the Stream will work even if the Roamio is on WiFi and not ethernet. I plan on eventually running Cat6 to my Roamio, but was wondering if this would work in the meantime.
> 
> Thanks!


My base roamio's on wifi and I stream fine.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

I believe the reason TiVO says streaming is not supported on WIFI is not because it won't work but rather there are too many variables that can cause a poor signal and prevent streaming from working reliably. 

Of course we all know TiVO's answer when it comes to networking "sorry we don't support that configuration"


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's exactly it. IP is IP, so there is no way for them to prevent it from working via Wifi. But if you have a problem with Wifi they will say "sorry we don't support that configuration"


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> That's exactly it. IP is IP, so there is no way for them to prevent it from working via Wifi. But if you have a problem with Wifi they will say "sorry we don't support that configuration"


 Of course they also give the "sorry we don't support that configuration" excuse when using an ethernet switch as well...


----------

